# Fallo en anafe de  inducción Bosch



## Pumuki777 (May 15, 2018)

Buenas tardes:_
Tengo un problema que la verdad a mi manera de verlo me resulta inexplicable, espero que me puedan ayudar.
Tengo una inducción Bosch y uno de los fuegos "dejó de funcionar" , mejor dicho, no me responde el táctil para seleccionar ese fuego, porque si quito el cristal ,y selecciono ese fuego no tengo problema. Todo funciona.

He tenido muchas guerras con el seguro y me dicen que es un fallo eléctrico y que en mis coberturas no entra ( cierto, en mi coberturas no entra el fallo eléctrico) Pero si quito el cristal el fuego funciona, donde está el fallo eléctrico? Entiendo que es fallo del cristal. Que opináis? Tengo un vídeo grabado demostrando que funciona sin el cristal.

Muchas gracias a todos 
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2018)

Pumuki777 dijo:


> Buenas tardes:_
> Tengo un problema que la verdad a mi manera de verlo me resulta inexplicable, espero que me puedan ayudar.
> Tengo una inducción Bosch y _*uno de los fuegos*_ "dejó de funcionar" , mejor dicho, no me responde el táctil para seleccionar ese fuego, porque si quito el cristal ,y selecciono ese fuego no tengo problema. Todo funciona.
> 
> ...


¿ A que llamas "uno de los fuegos" ?
¿ Que cristal estás retirando ?


Recuerda que este Foro es internacional y *NO *en todos los países se denominan de igual forma las cosas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Súbelo a Youtube y pega el link aqui , sinó comprime a zip el video y súbelo


[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## Pumuki777 (May 15, 2018)

Buenas:
Con fuegos, es que no sé cómo se denomina exactamente. La placa tiene 3 zonas para calentar , pues 1 de ellas es con la que tengo problemas


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

A que llamas una inducción Bosch, nunca escuche nade de lo que has escrito, pon fotos porque si no nos sera imposible ayudarte


----------



## Pumuki777 (May 15, 2018)

Este es el video demostrativo de lo que me ocurre






Graciasssss

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 15, 2018

El botón selector para seleccionar el "fuego" de la parte superior derecha ( el circulo pequeño), no responde al tener el cristal puesto, pero si lo quito,responde perfectamente


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2018)

Parece un anafe a inducción 

¿ Que cristal es el que retiras ?


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

Ah pero si es una cocina!!!!, porque no empezaste por allí!!!!


----------



## Pumuki777 (May 15, 2018)

El cristal protector , el negro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 15, 2018

Siento no explicarme con más claridad.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 15, 2018

Eso es , es la placa para cocinar


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

Modelo de la misma por favor....


----------



## Pumuki777 (May 15, 2018)

Que opináis al ver el vídeo? Os parece un fallo eléctrico?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 15, 2018

MARCA BOSCH modelo -- PIK 75N24E


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2018)

A mi parecer hay 2 posibilidades
1) El touch no funciona a través de vidrio
2 El vidrio inhabilita algo de la hornalla

Intenta levantar ligeramente el vidrio por su parte posterior (Unos 3mm) y mira si los comandos responden


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

Has observado el vidrio a tras luz en la zona donde no responde?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Aparentemente son ópticos y detectaría el reflejo del dedo

Eso no es un fallo electrónico sino no funcionaría ni con el cristal 

Revisar que no se haya derramado algo que haya chorreado por debajo y el cristal no esté traslúcido en ese sector .

Título actualizado.


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

A eso me refería que mire a tras luz la zona donde no actua


----------



## Pumuki777 (May 16, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos:
He probado a limpiar la parte trasera del cristal que choca directamente con el botón afectado y no responde, lo he mirado a tras luz y no se ve nada raro. Aparentemente está todo correcto, no veo que haya ningún desperfecto. 
Este cristal me lo cambiaron en Diciembre de 2017 y ha estado funcionando correctamente todo hasta hace 1 mes.  No se ha caído nada encima. Pero de repente un dia dejó de funcionar

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 16, 2018

Vino un técnico de Bosch y sin levantar el cristal determinó que es un fallo eléctrico, cosa que no entiendo y que como muy bien habéis comentado, si fuera eléctrico... al quitar el cristal tampoco funcionaría, y no es el caso.
Estáis de acuerdo en que me están engañando verdad? No me quieren pagar un cristal que me pusieron que está defectuoso.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 16, 2018

No me he atrevido aún , pero creo que lo último que me queda es raspar un poco esa zona del cristal por dentro, por si hay algo que me esté dando ese problema


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 16, 2018)

Pumuki777 dijo:


> Vino un técnico de Bosch y sin levantar el cristal determinó que es un fallo eléctrico, cosa que no entiendo y que como muy bien habéis comentado, si fuera eléctrico... al quitar el cristal tampoco funcionaría, y no es el caso.
> Estáis de acuerdo en que me están engañando verdad? No me quieren pagar un cristal que me pusieron que está defectuoso.



A mi parecer, desde las distancias y sin poder tocar, podría perfectamente ser un fallo eléctrico o electrónico.

En España estamos acostumbrados a no fiarnos de los técnicos, e incluso tratarlos mal nada mas entrar por la puerta, lo he vivido en mis propias carnes. No te voy a decir que no haya mala praxis por parte de muchos técnicos, pero no todos son iguales.

Si el técnico de la casa te dijo que era problema eléctrico, ¿por qué no se reparó? o... ¿a qué se refería con fallo eléctrico?.

¿Has probado ha poner el cristal un poco desplazado dejando los mandos al aire a ver si falla?
y si por no encastrar bien no ejerce presión, pon algo de peso sobre las placas en lugar del cristal, a ver si falla.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2018)

Pumuki777 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos: . . .





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Intenta levantar ligeramente el vidrio por su parte posterior (Unos 3mm) y mira si los comandos responden


¿ Lo hiciste ?


----------



## Bleny (May 18, 2018)

Y no sera que tiene una soladura fría el botón, por que con el cristal no lo tocas físicamente, pero desmontado si , puede que cuando hagas presión se vuelvan a unir otra vez los contactos y funcione.


----------



## 24HTDE (May 19, 2018)

Pumuki777 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> He probado a limpiar la parte trasera del cristal que choca directamente con el botón afectado y no responde, lo he mirado a tras luz y no se ve nada raro. Aparentemente está todo correcto, no veo que haya ningún desperfecto.
> Este cristal me lo cambiaron en Diciembre de 2017 y ha estado funcionando correctamente todo hasta hace 1 mes.  No se ha caído nada encima. Pero de repente un dia dejó de funcionar
> 
> ...


 
Buenas, me presento antes que nada, me llamo Antonio, s de electrodomesticos desde hace mas de 30 años y tengo amplia experiencia, soy autonomo y trabajo para BSH (grupo al que pertenece Bosch), bueno te dire que por mi experiencia ese fallo se puede deber a varias causas, hay cristales que por hoy tecnico la parte de atras llevan una especie de silicona electrolítica para que funcionen los sensores, creo que en tu modelo no es el caso.

Otra cosa que me parece apreciar es que esos sensores  llevan una especie de almohadilla redonda pegada al circuito, lo mas probable es que el fallo esté ahí, esas almohadillas se pueden sustituir, el problema es pegarlas correctamente al circuito, no se si  en el cambio de cristal se pudo despegar y te la pegaron mal, de todas formas también se puede sustituir el "touch" (es la plaquita donde van los sensores), sin necesidad de cambiar el cristal ni otros componentes mas caros.

También cabe problema eléctrico, por temas de ruido eléctrico, que tu instalacion sea bifásica (son las antiguas de 125v que usan dos fases para obtener 230v) o mal estado de la toma de tierra, pero dado que solo te falla ese sensor lo veo muy poco probable. El técnico que fue debería al menos haber probado con un touch nuevo. No se si te hizo la prueba, espero haberte ayudado.

PD: El cristal lo puedes limpiar con un poco de alcohol, no lo raspes podrias arañarlo.También te diré que hay modelos de inducción que al cambiar el cristal hay que hacer un ajuste de los sensores, te lo tiene que hacer un tecnico de Bosch ya que el procedimiento es algo laborioso y aún teniendo las instrucciones si no lo has hecho nunca cuesta, puede que tu placa necesite ese ajuste ya que  veo que es del tipo "slider" (selector de potencia deslizante).


----------



## Santitxu (Sep 28, 2018)

Hola, buenas, tengo un problema en mi vitrocerámica Bosch PIE655 E, es de 4 fuegos, 3 de ellos fallan a veces, se encienden y al rato parpadea como se no habría sartén o olla, vamos, que no detecta ..a veces va bien, a veces falla desde el principio a veces falla a los 5 minutos....el fuego grande nunca falla, alguien sabe que puede ser y si se puede reparar fácilmente? Gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2018)

Has consultado con el servicio técnico del producto? esta en garantía?


----------



## Santitxu (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola, de momento solo lo he consultado por por el foro antes de que llame al técnico, mi intención es intentar repararlo yo antes, no está en garantía, gracias Pandacba


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola, parece problema de sensor, habría que estudiar cómo es la detección. Además comparar con el que funciona bien. Quizás suciedad.


----------



## Santitxu (Sep 29, 2018)

Yo ojeando un poco, habia visto un problema algo parecido en otra marca..  y se refería a unos condensadores, aunque yo también pensaba que podía ser algún sensor como tú dices gudino


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2018)

Santitxu dijo:


> Hola, buenas, tengo un problema en mi vitrocerámica Bosch PIE655 E, es de 4 fuegos, 3 de ellos fallan a veces, se encienden y al rato parpadea como se no habría sartén o olla, vamos, que no detecta ..a veces va bien, a veces falla desde el principio a veces falla a los 5 minutos....el fuego grande nunca falla, alguien sabe que puede ser y si se puede reparar fácilmente? Gracias de antemano y un saludo.


Mira el tema desde el comienzo.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 29, 2018)

Parece que esta limitado en potencia maxima


----------



## Santitxu (Sep 30, 2018)

Limitado la potencia máxima?
El tema desde el comienzo?, Lo siento pero no entiendo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2018)

Tu consulta automáticamente se anexa a otra de las mismas características. Para ahorrar espacio, datos y que a la hora de una búsqueda, de cualquier miembro, sea mas fructífera.
Echale un vistazo a la página anterior por si te ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2018)

Santitxu dijo:


> . . . . _*El tema desde el comienzo?, Lo siento pero no entiendo*_


Tu consulta fue anexada a un tema ya existente, por eso la recomendación de que leas desde el comienzo.


----------



## Santitxu (Sep 30, 2018)

Ah, ok! Lo siento, no me había dado cuenta, gracias chicos.
La verdad es que no tiene nada que ver, a mí se me enciende el fuego y puedo modificar la potencia, el problema viene que ha veces no detecta el recipiente o a veces funciona y empieza a fallar a los 5 minutos, y eso pasa con 3 fuegos de cuatro, el cuarto, nunca falla y espero que no me falle. Lo que si se es que vendrá el del seguro a cambiarme el cristal dentro de poco y a ver qué pasa, inicialmente había pensado también en que igual no hacía buena conexión lo que detecta el recipiente en el cristal de la vitrocerámica y he pedido cambio de cristal.


----------



## mmc256 (Dic 6, 2020)

Pumuki777 dijo:


> Buenas tardes:_
> Tengo un problema que la verdad a mi manera de verlo me resulta inexplicable, espero que me puedan ayudar.
> Tengo una inducción Bosch y uno de los fuegos "dejó de funcionar" , mejor dicho, no me responde el táctil para seleccionar ese fuego, porque si quito el cristal ,y selecciono ese fuego no tengo problema. Todo funciona.
> 
> ...


Ya se que pasaron 2 años desde tu consulta, pero es que yo tengo una vitro Siemens y me pasa exactamente igual, como lo solucionaste?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 7, 2020)

mmc256 dijo:


> Ya se que pasaron 2 años desde tu consulta, pero es que yo tengo una vitro Siemens y me pasa exactamente igual, como lo solucionaste?


Nos quedaremos con las ganas de saberlo. Pumuki no volvió a entrar en el foro desde el 16 de mayo del 2018.


----------



## malesi (Dic 7, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Nos quedaremos con las ganas de saberlo. Pumuki no volvió a entrar en el foro desde el 16 de mayo del 2018.


Es lo que pasa con los que se registran por su interés. Lo cuento, me lo dicen, lo hago, funciona y desaparezco sin decir mu.


----------



## vianmo (Dic 22, 2021)

24HTDE dijo:


> Buenas, me presento antes que nada, me llamo Antonio, s de electrodomesticos desde hace mas de 30 años y tengo amplia experiencia, soy autonomo y trabajo para BSH (grupo al que pertenece Bosch), bueno te dire que por mi experiencia ese fallo se puede deber a varias causas, hay cristales que por hoy tecnico la parte de atras llevan una especie de silicona electrolítica para que funcionen los sensores, creo que en tu modelo no es el caso.
> 
> Otra cosa que me parece apreciar es que esos sensores  llevan una especie de almohadilla redonda pegada al circuito, lo mas probable es que el fallo esté ahí, esas almohadillas se pueden sustituir, el problema es pegarlas correctamente al circuito, no se si  en el cambio de cristal se pudo despegar y te la pegaron mal, de todas formas también se puede sustituir el "touch" (es la plaquita donde van los sensores), sin necesidad de cambiar el cristal ni otros componentes mas caros.
> 
> ...






Hola, ya se que hace tiempo del post... 
Es que me falla exactamente lo mismo. Mi placa la he desmontado y si tiene la silicona esa que va entre el cristal y los botones...
Si saco el cristal los botones funcionan tocandolos con un trapo, con el dedo solo no. El problema es que cuando pongo el cristal le cuesta mucho encender, y cuando enciende hay algunos botones que no funcionan.
Tengo que cambiar el cristal?? O la botonera??


----------



## MIGUELRIO (Abr 3, 2022)

hola buen dia me aparese una llave en el boton de encendido y no me permite ninguna funcion. –-


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2022)

MIGUELRIO dijo:


> hola buen dia me aparese una llave en el boton de encendido y no me permite ninguna funcion. –-


¿No la habrás bloqueado?
Normalmente se bloquea/desbloquea manteniendo pulsado el botón de encendido


----------

